# Your Services Agreement and Privacy Statement made clearer



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *Read the Microsoft Services Agreement
> 
> Read the Microsoft Privacy Statement*
> 
> ...


https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/servicesagreement/faq.aspx


----------

